# Recommended Vet in Las Vegas, NV?



## Dave Immure (Oct 15, 2008)

Can anyone recommend a good vet in or around the Las Vegas, NV area? I've checked out google and Leerburgs site but I'm unable to find any good reviews. I'm looking for a holistic type vet for a working line GSD.


----------



## Maren Bell Jones (Jun 7, 2006)

Hi Dave, you might want to check the directory maintained by the American Holistic Veterinary Medical Association found here:

http://www.holisticvetlist.com/

Hope that helps!


----------



## Kyle Sprag (Jan 10, 2008)

most working dog people I know go to Desert Inn Animal Hospital.

http://www.diah.com/


----------



## Dave Immure (Oct 15, 2008)

Is there a particular doctor that you recommend there Kyle?


----------



## Kyle Sprag (Jan 10, 2008)

Dr. Arn, I also like Dr. Tyler.


----------



## Maren Bell Jones (Jun 7, 2006)

Kyle, I think we all see why you like Dr. Tyler. [-X:lol:

However, Dr. Arn and Dr. Lynch are both Mizzou alums, so that gets my recommendation! \\/


----------



## Kyle Sprag (Jan 10, 2008)

Maren Bell Jones said:


> Kyle, I think we all see why you like Dr. Tyler. [-X:lol:
> 
> However, Dr. Arn and Dr. Lynch are both Mizzou alums, so that gets my recommendation! \\/


LOL, believe it or not there are professional reasons why I like her. LOL

Dr. Lynch does PenHip I believe


----------



## Dave Immure (Oct 15, 2008)

Off topic what clubs do you guys train with?


----------

